

Multiply, social networking for 30-somethings, raises $16.6M - iotal
http://venturebeat.com/2007/09/06/multiply-social-networking-for-30-somethings-raises-166-million/

======
mpc
Bad move. Why in the world do they need 16.6 mil?

I just cannot understand what kind of overhead is associated with another
social-net, at their stage, that would require 16.6mm in capital!

